# wow...speechless - amazing selfless people



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

New York program to bring love and attention in the last hours before dogs are euthanized at the shelter. 

There are selfless people in the world.

Compassion Project | TailsInc.com


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow I just teared up imagining the emotions they must feel in those moments with those dogs. I have to admit that I don't think I could do that. I would not be able to leave them knowing what would happen the next day. I wish I could be as strong as those amazing people.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is an amazing and wonderful thing, but at the same time, so very sad. I know I couldn't do it or if I did, I wouldn't be able to leave them at the shelter knowing what lies ahead for them.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Definitely got me teary...it's so sad that the article said there is not enough room for all the dogs =(. I don't know how those people do that...I would want to steal those dogs and run home with them...Bless them


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I would very quickly become an animal hoarder if I attempted to do this. I would not be able to leave them there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Thank you for posting this-these people are ANGELS-DOG ANGELS!!

They are selfless - I could NEVER DO THIS-I would be obsessing every moment about how I could adopt them all, which of course is impossible!

I have the UTMOST RESPECT for these human Angels and for these dogs who are surely angels!!!!!


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Boy, this hit me right in the gut; I couldn't even finish reading it. I thought fostering was hard. It puts a lot into perspective.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I couldn't do it  It would be to hard for me


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I saw this article on Saving Georgia Dogs too. I can't get past the title to read what I KNOW is in there. This has to be a very passionate considerate bunch of people and bless them for being able to do this. The only job that I can imagine as being more difficult is being the person that has to "cull" the animals for euth. 
SPAY AND NEUTER...........................please


----------

